# Aster EF-58



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am about to be sent one of these to convert to battery R/C.









Does anyone have any knowledge of them as apparently they are still available and have a place to mount two 7.2 volt twin stick NiCd Sub C battery packs?
I even have some (very antiquated) R/C wiring diagrams that show two motors per drive truck for 4 motors in total.
What scale are they?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale are they? 
According to the Aster website (you could have looked  they are 1/30th. Isn't JNR an odd gauge?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Pete. 
I could have looked.....and did when I realised that I could. After the time limit for posting mods had expired. 
As I understand it they are kits. Don't know about the gauge /scale relativity.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tony 
found someone in au has them forsale Unpainted Kit A$3,120 

Factory Painted Kit 
A$5,200 

Factory Build Up A$10,920 Sales Phone: (03) 9751 1964 E-Mail: [email protected] may be you could call and get more info


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dick413. 
It is Mike Ragg the owner of Argyle sales that has been in touch with me about converting one. 
He doesn't have any stock but is getting one in for a good customer of his. 
I was hoping someone may have one and could give me a general impression like how much current do the four motors draw. 
I cannot find any info about fitting sound either. So perhaps someone already has and if so where did they mount the speaker(s).


----------

